

Golden iPad With T-Rex Bone: Yours For £5m - brettm
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/golden-ipad-t-rex-bone-costs-5m-105211961.html

======
noonespecial
In a world where the rich and the ordinaries have the same ipad and there is
no "super-luxe" option to prove just how much better than the hoi-polloi one
really is, what is the image conscious 1%-er to do?

Plate it with gold and glue diamonds and dinosaur bones to it. Bingo.

Technology has made the rich _silly_.

